
Bias against older people? - sf2007

======
lee
Gee, hope not. It's 4:13 am and I'm just finishing up for the day. I'm 45 and
my team is applying. I've worked for a ton of startups and have started a
couple of my own. Both my parents had great capacity to outlast their age-
peers and function without sleep, so I think there's a genetic aspect to this
ability. I don't believe that the ability to stay up late should be the main
criterion for choosing worthy startup material. It's a marathon, not a sprint.

~~~
staunch
I recall reading something (weak I know) about cell regeneration in young
people being so much higher that they actually _require_ more sleep.

I'm curious: Do you even require the massive doses of caffeine?

~~~
whacked_new
Point about cell regeneration is interesting. Do you recall the age group in
question?

~~~
staunch
I said it was weak :-) I'll admit I have nothing to cite and recall little
beyond the basic concept. Could be total bull, but certainly makes sense to
someone who doesn't know much about the science behind the idea.

My totally useless guess is that as a baby you'd need the most sleep, and
around early 20's things would start reversing the other direction. That seems
like a pattern in other body functions.

Anyone less ignorant have some real information?

~~~
whacked_new
While I'm not really less ignorant, it certainly doesn't look like bull :) But
I think the age group is important, because I want to know how I compare with
"young people." If "cell regeneration" refers to brain cells, then I'm old. If
it refers to organ tissue cells or something, maybe I can call myself "young."
Slim chance though, haha. My problem is that I get bad food comas unless I
sleep something 9 hours a day; this is a long-term observation over many
years. I don't know anybody at my age who sleeps 9 hours though.

------
sf2007
I think all my life I've been trying to figure out what I love to do and even
though I liked technology, I was never convinced that I loved it. Now I'm 32,
but my resume is w/o any startup experience/personal ventures. At the same
time, I strongly feel like I want to start a start-up (yes, I'm aware that
many fail and that I have to support my wife).

Assuming I come up with a convincing idea/prototype and a co-founder, what are
my chances of getting funding from Y Combinator? Will there be a bias against
me because:

(negatives) 1\. I'm 32 2\. My experience is no start-up experience 3\. My
experience has mostly been in enterprise s/w, which according to PG is not
software :)

(positives) 1\. Determined 2\. Reasonably smart :) 3\. Willing to risk my
career/lifestyle

I would love to get Y Combinator funding because, it will give me the
connections and credibility I need for VC funding.

I know that eventually it depends all on my idea/prototype/team, but I'd love
to hear your thoughts. Startup school did nothing but deepened my fear that
30s are not so welcome. At least not the ones who haven't done anything
significant in their lives before.

Is it too late guys?

~~~
staunch
_"Is it too late guys?"_

That's not a very "founder-y" type question. If you're relying on external
approval and motivation you're going to have a hard time shouldering a
startup. Fierce determination means not letting anything (including age or
"rules") stop you. Joe Kraus is fond of saying: "The beginning of the
discussion is when someone says 'no' -- that's where the fun begins."

Why don't you save up, build your startup prototype, get users loving it, and
THEN give YC or a VC a call. There's nothing like hard evidence you have a
clue to get someone's attention.

I'll be a bit harsh and suggest you might just be searching for an excuse why
you can't do it.

By the way: PG and co. were around 30 when they did Viaweb.

